# FYI - Installed K&N Air Filter to my 745i, Great!!



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

As I did to all my cars, I ordered a K&N air filter for my 745i. It just arrived and installed yesterday. Wow, big difference just like it did to my other cars. I can feel the car breath much smoother now. The car feels lighter when driving. And, the gas mlage is better. With less than 2 days, the "Gas Comsuption" display goes up by 0.2. Highly recommended.

I bought it (Parts # 33-2254) at www.AutoPartsWarehouse.com for $41.95 with no tax and no shipping charge. The local Kragen's price is $55.-


----------



## j.rudder (Jun 17, 2005)

*i hear tell...*

that if the oil from the filter gets in your engine, it could be a problem....just a heads up


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

That will happen when people re-oil it too much. I just use the new one and replce it every couple years. I don't re-use/re-oil it. I have used the K&N for all my cars BMW/Lexus/Acura in the past 10 years with no problem.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I've had two that I pulled out of the package (on two consecutive bimmers), and I had to get the oxygen sensor replaced a few weeks later. I assume it's from over oiling at the K&N factory gumming up the O2 sensor. I made sure to put the stock filter back in for the service date.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Really!!!!!! First time hear that. Probably Bimmer is more picky about it. 

Inthis case, I will take the K&N out and put teh original one back. Just don't want to take the rick. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi LarryN,

How do you found out the O2 sensor need to be replaced for the 2 cars with K&N?
Just curious.


----------

